# How should a non-professional horn player face Haydn's 31st Symphony?



## Rhombic

I'm in the situation described in the title. Just got mad when I saw those high Ds up there (in F), along with the never-ending presence all about the symphony. It's definitely Haydn's Horn devil... fabulous but deadly at the same time.

Sort of like a rollercoaster where you have to design the seat belt.
Any help will be appreciated!


----------



## PetrB

The end goal of all technique is something that in the striving for it, and continued practice of it, _is directed at being able to securely and consistently deliver the goods._

I'm not even a wind player, but remind you that practice, lots but not overpractice, will get you there, and too, build up the necessary stamina so you can consistently deliver what is required over the duration of the piece.

I almost answered your question with the phrase a few of my friends have recorded on their 'answering' phone devices, i.e.
"You know what to do."


----------



## Jaws

Rhombic said:


> I'm in the situation described in the title. Just got mad when I saw those high Ds up there (in F), along with the never-ending presence all about the symphony. It's definitely Haydn's Horn devil... fabulous but deadly at the same time.
> 
> Sort of like a rollercoaster where you have to design the seat belt.
> Any help will be appreciated!


If you are playing this on a modern horn with valves you are using the wrong instrument. It wasn't written for a horn with valves. It was written for a horn with crooks.


----------



## dgee

I think it only has concert F#s, right? Cold comfort. My recommendation would be to stick with the basics - big air, sing the phrases, judicious use of a higher tongue position to help out the highest notes etc. Listen to some good modern instrument recordings to get a sound and phrasing concept in your head. Practice other stuff in the high register (including much higher than you need to) but don't neglect your low register. Also remember it's Hornsignal - you don't need to be too gentle and refined!

If you feel like it, you might try it out on a horn with a high F side although in switching it can be hard to maintain sound and pitch.

Enjoy and good luck! You're much braver than me


----------



## Rhombic

Thanks for the ideas! It actually boils down to practising flexibility and marcatos (Haydn style) in the registers. I'll be playing it in December, so there is some time to get it right.


----------

